# Look at this garbage pay



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

Back story: I’ve done very little Uber driving since March 2020 and pandemic shutdown. I’ve been a driver since 2014 and was earning 80/20 split after fees. I’m in Bradenton/Sarasota, FL area with a pay rate of .95 per mile.

I got back on the app last weekend, and yesterday decided it’s time to find a new side gig.

Ride request pings and says $19 for a 35 mile ride. It’s less than 1 minute away, and I’m thinking there must be an error so I accept. Finish trip and see this:









.








.








Uber makes $13.21 and I make $19 for this trip. No thanks Uber. I’m not willing to waste my time and car’s miles on your shoving service fees down your greedy throat.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kennedy C said:


> Back story: I’ve done very little Uber driving since March 2020 and pandemic shutdown. I’ve been a driver since 2014 and was earning 80/20 split after fees. I’m in Bradenton/Sarasota, FL area with a pay rate of .95 per mile.
> 
> I got back on the app last weekend, and yesterday decided it’s time to find a new side gig.
> 
> ...


The screenshots are pretty standard. On average Uber takes 30% of the fare. And, on a short trip like less than 3 miles that take increases to 60%. So, I CANNOT ever imagine
why drivers would drive pax at base rates. Car should not really move unless its on destination filter or there's at least 1.8X surge.


----------



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

Gone,
If I'm away from home, it is on destination filter (back toward home). But I agree, it's a good idea to wait around til a surge hits.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol... Wait till upfront pricing hits your markets.
















This magic Kingdom use to pay $155+ without surge. 

91.04 with surge. Not to mention Deadhead back. 

it only gets worse....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lol... Wait till upfront pricing hits your markets.
> 
> View attachment 616789
> View attachment 616792
> ...


I hope you guys in these test markets are hitting up FaceBook and Twitter with these garbage changes. Otherwise we will all get them. Let every driver in your area you know start complaining on FaceBook and Twitter.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

go to your rate cards . Here its still lyft .75 and 11 uber .60 and 11 . 
Sounds like its time to just stop driving . Delta is here anyways . Stay safe do not drive these idiots


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This should be $121 ride.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What am I missing? .95 mile times X 29.7 is 28.21. Is there a per minute rate also????


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> What am I missing? .95 mile times X 29.7 is 28.21. Is there a per minute rate also????


He got paid $18.89. So he was shorted $9ish at that pay rate. Not including minutes.

Or $.63ish a mile


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Unfortunately there are too many third world country immigrants that are more than happy to accept those requests . Aren't open border policies great ?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

radikia said:


> Unfortunately there are too many third world country immigrants that are more than happy to accept those requests . Aren't open border policies great ?


To bad they are not all immigrants..


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I think they are calculating by $/hr anymore. They figure if a driver is getting 25/30 an hour they will be happy. 




W00dbutcher said:


> Lol... Wait till upfront pricing hits your markets.
> 
> View attachment 616789
> View attachment 616792
> ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

jfinks said:


> I think they are calculating by $/hr anymore. They figure if a driver is getting 25/30 an hour they will be happy.


I was thinking the same thing. Seems like now you get a decent paying job with a flood of base fares 17 minutes away until you drop the pax off. Then 2 or 3 more 17 at base, then something decent pops up.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lol, time to get back to Mears. $18.89 to go 29.7 miles. 

$18.89
Gas: $4
Automobile expense: $3
---------------------------------
$11.89 and now you're car doesn't work anymore.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

radikia said:


> Unfortunately there are too many third world country immigrants that are more than happy to accept those requests . Aren't open border policies great ?


Sorry those border jumpers are not driving . You know you need some sorry of number social tin #s to drive .
Its uber and lyft fault . They are not charging enough for the ride. Why 3 dollar rides ? Why not charge 10 bucks min . Driver should get 1.30 per mile min to earn actual money . It really should be 2 bucks per mile .
2 bucks a mile would earn a real living . Lyft uber pit yellow cabs out of business for a reason. 
Who can work for 60 or 70 c a mile for many years ? Nobody .


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

The only way to stop these garbage rates is for all ants to, as former 1st Lady Nancy Reagan would say, "just say no". As long as there is a desperate enough ant that is willing to take such a crap rate, Uber gets to sell it to the pax and pocket the difference. You were the desperado here.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> go to your rate cards . Here its still lyft .75 and 11 uber .60 and 11 .
> Sounds like its time to just stop driving . Delta is here anyways . Stay safe do not drive these idiots


But there is no more CHEESE to help make the rent.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> But there is no more CHEESE to help make the rent.


You had over 1 year of saving and not paying rent. You have no money cause your ass didn't wanna work. But you Will do the exact same job now with the same working conditions as a year ago because you have to. 

So if anyone is crying about not having any more free money.. absolutely no remorse at all. You wasted all that time and money didn't do a goddamn thing for yourself or to better your life. No line classes anything at all... Hell no you sat your sorry ass at home and bought new shoes, iPhone, foldable androids, pot, cocaine, hookers etc. 

If your hurting its your fault. Go home and cry in your beer... 
Oh wait.. You prolly are getting evicted AND have no beer. Loooooooooooers! 


🥵🧐


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> But there is no more CHEESE to help make the rent.


You had over 1 year of saving and not paying rent. You have no money cause your ass didn't wanna work. But you Will do the exact same job now with the same working conditions as a year ago because you have to. 

So if anyone is crying about not having any more free money.. absolutely no remorse at all. You wasted all that time and money didn't do a goddamn thing for yourself or to better your life. No line classes anything at all... Hell no you sat your sorry ass at home and bought new shoes, iPhone, foldable androids, pot, cocaine, hookers etc. 

If your hurting its your fault. Go home and cry in your beer... 
Oh wait.. You prolly are getting evicted AND have no beer. Loooooooooooers


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kennedy C said:


> Back story: I’ve done very little Uber driving since March 2020 and pandemic shutdown. I’ve been a driver since 2014 and was earning 80/20 split after fees. I’m in Bradenton/Sarasota, FL area with a pay rate of .95 per mile.
> 
> I got back on the app last weekend, and yesterday decided it’s time to find a new side gig.
> 
> ...


But you got a point


----------

